# New To Site



## jonadean (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone.

I am new to the site and are simply amazed at the craftsmanship here.  Only one word comes to mind, WOW!

Is there an existing thread on how to get started in wrapping.  I do pens from wood and acrylic and want to learn this also.

Thanks for your help!

Jon


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome from Ohio Jon.


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome from Centennial.


----------



## magpens (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, Jon !!!!


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Jon, welcome.  Heres one link I think that may help you out. http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/thread_wrapping.pdf


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome from Tucson, AZ!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to the best pen turning site on the net. You have found a treasure. Within these walls there is a ton of info and eye candy that will keep you busy for months. I hope you stick around and show us some of your work. Many different aspects of making a pen shown here. Any thoughts or questions just jump right in.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome Jon.


----------



## bmcclellan (Mar 13, 2017)

Welcome from Central Mississippi


----------



## acmaclaren (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome from Kirkland WA


----------

